

Building Search Auto completion Systems - smg
http://sudarshan.org/blog/2012/02/search-autocompletion/

======
RollAHardSix
Interesting article, but the title is click-bait; a more appropriate title
would be Design Considerations for Auto Completion Systems. I was sadly
expecting more development & code-design information. Does anyone have any
recommendations along the lines of development?

